# Maggie's other pets



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 6, 2010)

As well as having 27 chelonia, I am also owned by a bird named Tweets. Every morning I have to make his toast and he chirps and squawks and sings all day. I love having him make all the noise he does all day long. When I first got him he was a baby and I was new at having a bird. The cat Roxie decided she was going to have a bird snack so she kept trying to get him, so I put mouse traps around the cage thinking Roxie was smart enough that after she got snapped once or twice she'd leave the bird alone...but as always when I really don't know what I'm doing I screwed it up, I took the bird out of the cage to finger train him and let him play on his jungle gym but after he messed around he flew to the cage and fell short and ended up in one of the mouse traps breaking his wing. So in the pictures you can see his broken left wing is crooked.












Most of you will remember my road trip to Montana to see my friend's zoo last year. I brought 2 Sugar Gliders back with me. Both are male and I have not named them as of yet, so if anybody has any suggestions for names for 2 male Sugar Gliders lets hear'em...this is them in their nest. They wouldn't normally be awake now, but I disturbed them so I could show you what they look like...
















I have 27 various chelonia, 1 bird Tweets, 2 cats Max and Lil Roxie and the 2 Gliders...

And here is Max on orders from my bossy sister...





and here is Lil Roxie basking with her tortoise. Look at how relaxed the tortoise is with her legs all stretched out. Roxie has to sleep under a basking light every day just like a tortoise and Roxie and Cali made friends and stayed friends until Cali died when she was 4 yrs old...so sad......






I always say this is the best un-posed cat picture ever taken. Lil Roxie was staring at me trying to make me stop typing and give her a treat. Isn't she the most beautiful cat ever???


----------



## terracolson (Feb 6, 2010)

oh my GOSH I want one of those little critters


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Feb 6, 2010)

Beautiful fur/feather/shell kids!


----------



## terracolson (Feb 6, 2010)

what is having a glider like?

I swear if i didnt have a 4 yr old i would have a ferret glider and a monkey!!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Feb 6, 2010)

Awww I love all your crew! Even the sticky sugar-gliders, they are so adorable!


----------



## Isa (Feb 7, 2010)

Beautiful pets Maggie  THanks for sharing the beautiful pics with us


----------



## TortieGal (Feb 7, 2010)

Great pic's Maggie thanks for sharing. Cali was the tortoise name right? why did he die so young?
I have birds two and you never know what there going to land on or go under! I always close the toilet lids and keep a eye on them when there out. I do miss haveing parakeets I love the nosie's they would make all day two, it brings joy to the room. I love the coloring on yours.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 7, 2010)

TortieGal said:


> Great pic's Maggie thanks for sharing. Cali was the tortoise name right? why did he die so young?
> I have birds two and you never know what there going to land on or go under! I always close the toilet lids and keep a eye on them when there out. I do miss haveing parakeets I love the nosie's they would make all day two, it brings joy to the room. I love the coloring on yours.



Cali was the tortoise. She just stopped eating one day and was dead in 3 weeks.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 7, 2010)

Maggie makes Cali's death sound so simple. Believe me, it was anything but simple. Maggie worked very hard to keep that tortoise alive. Trips to the vet and much intervention, but to no avail.


----------



## terryo (Feb 7, 2010)

I can just imagine how hard she tried. I wouldn't expect anything less from Maggie. 
All your pets are so great looking Maggie, but I just love Max.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 7, 2010)

I thought cats weren't allowed into the Dale Ernhardt Memorial Worship room? Have you lost your mind relaxing the discipline around there?! 

Fred's brother had one of those parakeets and he was such a hoot! He had a "girlfriend" that was a plastic penguin on wheels and Virgo would strut around in front of "her" and chuckle and tap the plastic toy till it rolled off the table...then he would fly down to the floor and flirt some more! Are you ever able to let Twitters out or do Roxie and Max keep a tight patrol on the area? 

Is Jordan just kidding or are your gliders really..."sticky"?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't know where you got that idea Stephanie...I am a cat person they are allowed every where. Tweets and I came to an agreement that he stays inside the cage. His girlfriend is a mirror on a wheel that turns...

Sugar Gliders spray urine all over everything. I have brown paper wrapped around 3 sides of the cage but if you touch the bars they feel yucky...


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes, "Tweets". Apparently I can't read. 

Lil Roxie has the most stunning calico (?) coloring I've ever seen--and that nose! 

So you and Terra have gone down the same road of total pet domination....


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 7, 2010)

TortieGal said:


> Great pic's Maggie thanks for sharing. Cali was the tortoise name right? why did he die so young?
> I have birds two and you never know what there going to land on or go under! I always close the toilet lids and keep a eye on them when there out. I do miss haveing parakeets I love the nosie's they would make all day two, it brings joy to the room. I love the coloring on yours.



It is very upsetting to me when I lose an animal that I have had for mine and invested emotion in. It's hard for me to talk about so I thought saying she died was enough information. I loved Cali and I spent close to $500 on Vet care to figure out what was wrong with her. I gave her daily injections and Ringer's Lactate sub q, I did everything on a daily basis that I knew to do. 
I soaked her every other day from the time she hatched out and yet when she stopped eating and I took her to the Vet 3 days later the very first thing Dr. Vickstrom said was "oh my look how dehydrated she is". So that taught me that no matter how much we soak them if they don't drink soaking is not enough. Nothing we did was enough. We never did figure out why she was sick, never did know why she stopped eating but I can guarantee you that I gave her the best care possible from the time she stuck her head out of the egg until 4 years later when she died. I loved that little tortoise and I did everything possible to give her a good healthy life, but nothing I did was enough.


----------



## TortieGal (Feb 7, 2010)

Sorry I asked, I'm sure you did all you could.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 8, 2010)

TortieGal said:


> Sorry I asked, I'm sure you did all you could.



Don't be sorry you asked...it's alright. I know I did all I or anybody could do, but it still bothers me that I don't know why she died.


----------



## chadk (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the pics Maggie. You have a way of attracting animals with great personalities and character


----------

